
Leaked Pentagon video is a science fiction story about the future of cities - lebek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/10/bizarre-leaked-pentagon-video-is-a-science-fiction-story-about-the-future-of-cities/?comments=1
======
snippet22
I feel like the video really really was based on faith that the future will
just become more complex. This is prolly the number one reason why man doesn't
progress as much as it should. It just presumes so much and yet so very
little. It's like the whole AI taking over theory. Really really doesn't go
well with people because it lacks complete and utter detail.

~~~
dualogy
> I feel like the video really really was based on faith that the future will
> just become more complex.

Well as long as we keep churning out more coders and more code, it will!
Automatically. Just by definition.

We're buffering some of that explosion & redirecting a lot of that complexity
potential by evolving a relatively harmless "JS frameworks all the way down"
song-and-dance. Turns out we don't need Basic Income, we can just have
unlimited middlemen ("the service economy") multiply a single GDP-growing
transaction into infinite GDP-growing transactions, and have infinite
"creatives" each add their own unique superfluous additions of bits & bytes to
infinite new numbers of "products & services". Who cares about "economical",
prudent, frugal, there's too many pensions to save and nothing else can as
credibly inflate into infinity as the digital "industries". Crikey, I'm
railing off track here.

Ever more complexity, thus ever more fragility, ever more reproduction. Has
been the name of the game since the coal age. Would have to happen this way
with _any_ brainy species ending up at the top of the foodchain sooner or
later. Once you eat up your prey animals and go "civilized", the direction is
irreversably set. But hey, Elon is gonna blow us into space so the future is
as bright as the night sky :D

------
bbctol
Reminds me of that time the head writer for Call of Duty: Modern Warfare was
hired by a think tank, because he'd spent so much time imagining what the
future of warfare could be. [http://www.atlanticcouncil.org/news/press-
releases/call-of-d...](http://www.atlanticcouncil.org/news/press-
releases/call-of-duty-writer-and-director-dave-anthony-named-nonresident-
fellow-at-atlantic-council)

